

Review my startup: ScienceSlides.com - robspychala
http://www.scienceslides.com
Unless you're a scientist, educator or a grad student who is studying to be a scientists or an educator in bio-technology and medial fields then this site might not offer too much much for you. Still, I wanted to post this here to gather feedback since it might offer inspiration with programmers with similar projects.<p>The website is built on Google App Engine in python. I feel that the general performance, success and maintainability of the finished product is a result of GAE's easy workflow, deployment and scalability. You really can save a whole bunch of time by not worrying about DB and hosting issues.<p>Of course using a big table and key-value DB vs a RDBMS has its drawbacks, we were able to work around the lack of joins, etc pretty quickly.<p>Overall we can see using GAE for future projects.<p>Cheers,<p>r.S.
======
jakewolf
Credits for slides confused me. Why not do it based on the average number of
slides needed for a class or presentation?

$99 gets you 1 presentation, $149 gets 2, $399 unlimited for the year.

~~~
robspychala
great suggestion. thanks!

